# Hack ROM Questions



## Munchkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Are there ROMs for hacks of GBA games like Pokémon Quartz, Pokémon Shiny Gold, Pokémon Nature, and Pokémon Forest Nature?

If there are working hacks of the aforementioned games, may I please have links to where I can download them?


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 6, 2008)

Most of them you can find at pokecommunity.com.  It looks something like this.

Poke Community/Emulator/Hacks Showcase

It looks something like that.  Shiny gold is really good.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, that place is awesome! =]


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 6, 2008)

Have fun.


----------

